# للبيع / جريدر كتربيلر 140 جي موديل 1980 رقم العرض251807‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (19 فبراير 2012)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

جريدر كتربيلر 140 جي 

موديل : 1980

رقم العرض : 251807

بلد العمل : أمريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهز للعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن

230 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 

















​


----------

